# What bit to use



## RSprague (Feb 1, 2012)

I am using a rabbet bit to form a ledge on my beehive boxes so that the frames will rest on the ledge. I need to stop about i" from the end of the board, and I need a straight cut. The rabbet leaves a curved end. Am I using the wrong bit for the results I need? What to do?....Rick


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You can square it up with a chisel after it is routed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

Anytime you use a round cutting tool it will be but you can use the tool below to sq. it out..

Corner Chisels
MLCS Corner Chisel

===



RSprague said:


> I am using a rabbet bit to form a ledge on my beehive boxes so that the frames will rest on the ledge. I need to stop about i" from the end of the board, and I need a straight cut. The rabbet leaves a curved end. Am I using the wrong bit for the results I need? What to do?....Rick


----------



## Tarheel (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello I have never posted here before but here goes. In repose to the rabbet to form the ledge for the honey frame to rest on. If you are using a box joint let the top of the end board end with a gap not finger, run the rabbet before assembly. If you are are using a rabbet 3/4" x 3/8" on the corners rabbet the rest end. If you are going to go with a 3/8" x 3/8" rabbet well the rest rabbet and end are both 3/8" so problem works it self out.

All said and done I would recommend the box joint despite what anyone tells you it is stronger by far than any rabbet or butt joint. It has more glue surface and more fasting ability as you can nail or screw in both directions.


----------

